

Instagram: The Billion Dollar UX - andrewcross
http://www.andrewcross.ca/2012/04/10/the-billion-dollar-ux/

======
pkamb
A blog post about how Instagram's user experience was the differentiating
factor between it and its competitors, without a single example of said usage-
driving UX?

I'd be interested to hear what exactly you think Instagram did right...

